# Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt



## Bobster (24. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß, das hierzu schon einiges gepostet wurde, trotzdem spukt die legendäre "Boardsuche" nichts aus 
 Deshalb dachte ich mir, es ist eventuell ja mal sinnvoll einen eigenen Tröt zu eröffnen, in dem alles was zu diesem Thema gehört, gebündelt und "wiederfindbar" zu posten.
 Natürlich nicht ohne Eigennutz 

 Denn ich möchte anfangen, diese Saison meine beiden Hausgewässer mit einem entsprechendem "getunten" Fahrrad
 abzuradeln. Die Entscheidung ist schon gefallen und ich werde nicht "solo" unterwegs sein, sondern mir einen kleinen  Anhänger besorgen. Einen Fahrradanhänger eben. Das wird in kürze passieren, damit ich zum Saisonstart ausgerüstet bin. 
 Wer hat schon am Fahrrad oder am Anhänger gebastelt ?
 Hat jemand Fotos ?
 Welche "Schmutzwasserrohre" wurden verbaut ?
 etc.,


----------



## ramrod1708 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Coole Idee. 
Interessiert mich auch. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.S (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Ich bin als Spinnfischer bisher ohne Anhänger ausgekommen , für die Köder habe ich diese Tasche https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B016IFJS0S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 , kann man am Gepäckträger einhaken und für alles andere eine Klickfix Fronttasche ,  da passt einiges rein , auch meine kleine Shimano Tele Spinnrute   , gibt es in zwei Größen , ich empfehle da die große Tasche  https://www.amazon.de/KlickFix-Fahrradkorb-Shopper-Schwarz-0300S/dp/B000AQQVQG/ref=sr_1_19?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1519499557&sr=1-19&keywords=klickfix+fahrradtasche+lenker


----------



## JottU (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Das einzige was ich am Fahrrad verändert hab, ist ne stabile Halterung für den Korb. 
Nehme mit Rad aber eh nicht so viel mit.


----------



## Bobster (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Schon mal interessant...allein die Tatsache, das es sehr gut ohne Anhänger geht...und dazu mit Rutentasche über die Schulter.
 O.K. bringt mich zum überlegen |kopfkrat
 Hat keiner irgendwelche "Rohre" am Rad  zum einstellen der Ruten ?...oder ist es am Rad besser/einfacher mit Rutentasche ?
 Aber ich möchte so gerne einen "Anhänger" :q


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Schon mal interessant...allein die Tatsache, das es sehr gut ohne Anhänger geht...und dazu mit Rutentasche über die Schulter.
> O.K. bringt mich zum überlegen |kopfkrat
> Hat keiner irgendwelche "Rohre" am Rad  zum einstellen der Ruten ?...oder ist es am Rad besser/einfacher mit Rutentasche ?
> Aber ich möchte so gerne einen "Anhänger" :q



Eine Rute (9" Spinne) kannst du am oberen Rahmenrohr mit zwei Klettbändern befestigen und nach hinten rausstehen lassen, so hab ich das jedenfalls früher gemacht.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Spinnruten per Zweirad transportiere ich mit diesem Dings:

https://www.gerlinger.de/daiwa-transport-rutenguertel-1

Für 360er-Ansitzstecken mit großer Transportlänge ist das natürlich nix.

Mittig geteilte 270er-Spinnen gehen aber einwandfrei (kürzere ohnehin).


----------



## rippi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Ich hatte damals so einen Anhänger, aber auch ein am Gepäckträger befestbares Brett, an dem 4 Rohre befestigt waren, sodass ich 3 Ruten plus Kescher und Rutenhalter gut darin verstauen konnte. Auf die andere Seite des Gepäckträgers kam dann eine klassische Fahrradtasche oder eine extra dafür fertig gemachte alte Kühltruhe. Damit war ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden und auf viele Situationen gerüstet. Nur wenn es tiefer in den Wald(oder sonstiges unwegsames Gebiet) gehen soll, empfehle ich solche Sachen nicht.

 Meistens reicht aber auch ein Rucksack und die 2 Ruten, die man in die Hand nehmen kann gut aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Ich pack meine Sitzkiepe auf den Gepäckträger, ziehe sie mit Spanngurten fest , ein Eimer am Lenkrad und das Futteral auf dem Rücken. Am Wasser sieht das immer aus, als würde ich Wettkampf fischen, zusammengestaut ist aber alles easy mit 2 Armen zu tragen. Ich kriege auch ne Feederbox rauf, Rucksack wäre auch noch drin, brauche ich aber nicht.

Bei 10 Minuten maximalem Weg zu vielen Gewässern geht sich das immer gut aus, vor allem die vielen unwegsamen, wo es mit dem Auto nicht ran geht.


----------



## Kasi_Mir (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Hallo zusammen,
hier meine Lösung eines Fahrradanhängers, mit dem ich bei Gelegenheit unterwegs bin. Die Basis des Hängers ist ein Eigenbau nach Vorbild der Fa. hinterher.com.
Am Ende des Anhängers habe ich ein Holzgestell montiert an dem ich insgesamt sechs Abwasserrohre (HT- Rohr) aus dem Baumarkt befestigt habe. 
Ich meine es sind drei mit 70mm und drei mit 40 mm Durchmesser. 
In der grauen Eurobox lagert das Kleinmaterial im Rucksack bzw sonstige Sachen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

@ Kasi_Mir ,das sieht ja richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## Bobster (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Hi Kasimir,
 danke für Deinen "Lichtbildbeitrag" :q
 So etwas in der Art hatte ich mir vorgestellt
 und habe sicherlich später noch die eine oder andere Frage dazu.

 Ich sach doch Leute - Anhänger bringts


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vielen Dank an den Themenstarter Bobster! Coole Idee!!!
Bin nämlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit am Überlegen wie ich mein ganzes Gerödel mit Fahrrad und Anhänger ans Gewässer bringe. Ich hoffe nun, hier viele tolle Anregungen und Tipps finden zu könnnen. Gerne auch mit Links zu Bauanleitungen, o.ä. etc etc (wobei mein handwerkliches "Geschick" sehr sehr dürftig ist). 
beste Grüße
pp


----------



## ollidi (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

In grauer Vorzeit hatte ich auch mal etwas eingestellt.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108484&highlight=bike

Ist zwar nur für eine Rute direkt am Fahrrad, das Fahrrad gibt es auch nicht mehr und das GPS ist mittlerweile ein GPSMAP 64s geworden, aber evtl. kann der alte Thread auch noch mal als Gedankenanstoß genutzt werden.

Zwingend war für mich die Hände frei zu haben, da der Weg zum Gewässer über Wald und Feldwege führt. Da habe ich doch lieber beide Hände am Lenker.


----------



## Kasi_Mir (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Danke Hartmut 

Fragen beantworte ich natürlich gerne.

Ollidi, dein HT- Rohr hat ja bereits eine Nut für die Rolle gegen seitliches verdrehen. Ich sehe somit noch Verbesserungspotenzial am Anhänger.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## TomausKerpen (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

So, auch von mir 2 Fotos von meinem getunten Angelanhänger. 

Ich habe mir im Jahr 2005 bei LIDL so einen einfachen Einkaufsanhänger gekauft. Bei dem hab ich dann die Achse ausgetauscht und eine neue mit 2 Luftreifen montiert. Somit fährt er stabiler und läuft geräuschfrei hinterm Fahrrad, stabiler auch beim Handbetrieb im Gelände. Über den Reifen habe ich noch zwei selbst gekanntete Schutzbleche montiert.

Er verfügt zudem über ein isoliertes Kühlfach. #g 

Auf der Rückseite der "Tasche" habe ich 4 Kunststoffrohre befestigt, in die ich die Ruten einfach einstecken kann. 

Die Tasche bietet noch weiteren Stauraum und was keinen Platz mehr findet, kommt in den Rucksack.

Tom


----------



## TomausKerpen (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Ich hab noch vergessen, etwas zu erwähnen.|kopfkrat

Meinen klappbaren Anglerstuhl lege ich, wenn alles gepackt ist, einfach auf den Rücken der Anhängertasche und befestige ihn mit 2 Expandergummis, die ich einmal um das Ganze herumziehe. Herunter rutschen kann der Stuhl nicht, da er unten auf der eisernen Querstrebe aufliegt. Die "Einkaufstasche" hat übrigens noch zwei seitliche Einschübe, in die noch etwas hineingesteckt werden kann. (Rute, Kescher) Die Einschubtiefe beträgt ca. 35 cm. Ich kann da gerne noch mal ein Foto einstellen.

Tom


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

Sie an,
 da kommt sogar der Thomas aus dem Quark :q

 Klasse gemacht mit Deinem Thermomix äähh Roller :m





 p.s.
 Bei mir im Keller ist es mir im Moment echt noch zu "frostig" zum basteln-ich warte noch bis es einigermaßen erträglich wird...und dann aber :q


----------



## TomausKerpen (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sie an,
> da kommt sogar der Thomas aus dem Quark :q
> 
> Klasse gemacht mit Deinem Thermomix äähh Roller :m
> ...



Würde mich freuen, wenn Dir mein Beitrag bei der Planung und beim Basteln hilft und wenn es nur die "Thermomixeinheit" ist.

So wie es aussieht, kannste dann ja am Wochenende loslegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tom


----------



## dieConny (1. März 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

@Kasi_mir da haste dir echt was feines zusammengeschraubt. Da mein Heimgewässer nur 2km entfernt ist, lohnt es sich fast gar nicht mit dem Rad zu fahren, aber ich könnte es trotzdem mal testen. MEint ihr ich könnt ein alten Kinderanhänger umfunktionieren? Haben noch einen von gefühlt neunzehnhundert-hastnichtgesehen.


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*



dieConny schrieb:


> @Kasi_mir da haste dir echt was feines zusammengeschraubt. Da mein Heimgewässer nur 2km entfernt ist, lohnt es sich fast gar nicht mit dem Rad zu fahren, aber ich könnte es trotzdem mal testen. MEint ihr ich könnt ein alten Kinderanhänger umfunktionieren? Haben noch einen von gefühlt neunzehnhundert-hastnichtgesehen.



Conny-machste Fotto und stellste hier rein :q


----------



## Kasi_Mir (1. März 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Conny-machste Fotto und stellste hier rein :q



Sehe ich auch so, als Basis kannste alles her nehmen und wenn es dir dann nicht reicht, einfach weiter aufrüsten 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## TomausKerpen (1. März 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sie an,
> da kommt sogar der Thomas aus dem Quark :q
> Klasse gemacht mit Deinem Thermomix äähh Roller :m



Hallo Jürgen, ich hab heute schon mal meinen Anhänger angekoppelt, da wir morgen hier zum See fahren wollen. Da könnten sogar noch weitere 2 Ruten eingestellt werden. 

Um das Paket optisch besser rüber zu bringen, hätte ich auf ne Wiese fahren können, aber das sind ja keine "Verkaufsfotos".

Ich komme damit super zurecht.

Tom


----------



## bombe20 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Der Angelfahrrad-Tröt*

zur inspiration:
hier zu sehen ist ein anhännger des IFA heldrungen. primär habe ich mir diesen gekauft um die kinder zu bespaßen. die kupplung am fahrrad habe ich noch nicht montiert.
den anhänger gab es in zwei ausführungen. dieser hier ist mit zugmaul. mit 18mm kugelkopf an der deichsel gibt es den auch. mit viel geduld und ein bisschen glück kann man so einen anhänger unter 100€ in den kleinanzeigen erwerben. vornehmlich im osten des landes.
meine simson hat ebenfalls den kugelkopf montiert. deshalb will ich versuchen dem anhänger in diesem jahr ein rücklicht zu spendieren. kabeldurchführungen und -halterungen sind werksseitig vorgesehen. leider hat meiner keine abe. mal sehen, wie sich das lösen läßt.





















technische Daten:
Leergewicht: 24kg
Zuladung: 36kg
zulässiges Gesamtgewicht: 60kg
Gesamtlänge: 1740 mm
Ladefläche (Länge): 840mm
Ladefläche (Breite): 730mm
Ladefläche (Höhe): 250mm


----------

